
Australian Company Calls WiMax a Disaster - aston
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/03/australian-comp.html
======
phaedrus
I wonder if the problems he speaks of stem from physical limitations of that
particular radio frequency and encoding scheme, or from poor quality
equipment?

